# FW Update 29/08 Cerastus Knight Castigator and House Upgrades



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

CERASTUS KNIGHT CASTIGATOR










Armed with the fearsome Castigator pattern bolt cannon, the Cerastus Knight-Castigator is favoured by those households faced with hordes of lesser foes that might otherwise overwhelm even a mighty Knight through sheer numbers. Capable of obliterating infantry formations in a thunderous rain of mass-reactive explosions and whirling power blade, or carving apart light vehicles with ease, the Castigator is a formidable opponent.

The Cerastus Knight-Castigator is a complete multi-part resin kit, designed by Daren Parrwood. We hope to have rules for using the Castigator in games of Warhammer 40,000 on the Forge World website in the coming weeks.


HOUSE TERRYN UPGRADE KIT 










The Knights of House Terryn are amongst the most warlike in the galaxy. Renowned for their victories against the enemies of Mankind on distant battlefields, in recent years the dual threats of Hive Fleet Leviathan and the rapidly expanding Tau Empire have forced them to fight ever closer to their home world Voltoris as the shadows of war close over the Imperium.

The House Terryn Upgrade Kit is a multi-part resin kit for upgrading the plastic Imperial Knight. Designed by Keith Robertson, this kit features the livery of House Terryn upon two shoulder pads, a chest plate, hatch, tilting plate and banner.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

I was so hyped for the castigator running up to its release... but seeing it in total, it seems a little static  Hope the kit is as posable as the lancer.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Dat gun.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

One step closer to Chaos Knights! :laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Knight looks a handsome chap, love the sculpted panels, but why o fecking why didnt they do the whole range in plastic???


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Belt-fed vulcan megabolter? Yes please!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> but why o fecking why didnt they do the whole range in plastic???


They like to toy with us, Bits :laugh:

That Knight looks great, but what a lame pose for the picture.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Right, my question is why o why didn't they pose the bugger like this?! This is awesome!










More pictures: http://apocalypse40k.blogspot.nl/2014/08/forgeworld-imperial-knight-castigator.html


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Matcap said:


> Right, my question is why o why didn't they pose the bugger like this?! This is awesome!


Cause they wanted her to look bored, I mean she just mowed down a swarm of nids like they were nothing.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

FW accidentally announced the Raven Guard Contemptor Dreadnought today but removed the entry, so that can be expect soon within a close future.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Good to know. We've seen that on the sneak peeks that it was nearly ready. I'm not personally sure about the tribal look sculpted on it with the Maori-like tattoos on it, but it could be the lighting making it look deeper.

Argh, I just want to see an Alpharius or Curze sculpt.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

forkmaster said:


> FW accidentally announced the Raven Guard Contemptor Dreadnought today but removed the entry, so that can be expect soon within a close future.


You mean this one: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/News/FORGE_WORLD_BULLETIN_30.html ?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Snokvor said:


> You mean this one: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/News/FORGE_WORLD_BULLETIN_30.html ?


I don't usually read about Ravens but the 'tattoos' seem out of place.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

I think they were going for a "maori" look. It would be funny if an RG player posted a video of his RG army performing haka dance after that.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Snokvor said:


> I think they were going for a "maori" look. It would be funny if an RG player posted a video of his RG army performing haka dance after that.


Wait....how could he get them to do that. That would be impressive.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

Simple animation using different camera angle shots and sources of light. It would take some creativity but it's not impossible. Alternatively, it could be done using half-assembled miniatures which have their arms connected to bodies with Blue Tack like they do it with claymation figures.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

RG Contemptor Dreadnought is for sale now: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/RAVEN_GUARD_LEGION_CONTEMPTOR_DREADNOUGHT.html


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Probably the best dread they've produced. 

I'm not a huge fan of the sword on that KT. The gun is awesome but the sword just looks funky to me.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

I personaly don't like the style of decorations. First, there were never any indications that the RG have this kind of background. Second, they just don't look that good.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Snokvor said:


> I personaly don't like the style of decorations. First, there were never any indications that the RG have this kind of background. Second, they just don't look that good.


Weren't the ravenguard from a prison/former prison world? Still those don't look like prison tattoos.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The RG dread looks more appropriate to the Space Sharks, or whatever they're called now, with their Polynesian imagery. Still a nice sculpt, and it doesn't look like it would be too much of a job to cover the raven on it's chest with a wolf skull for my Great Company.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The RG dread looks more appropriate to the Space Sharks, or whatever they're called now


...Carcharodons?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

ntaw said:


> ...Carcharodons?


I refuse to use that name. They will always be the Space Sharks to me.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

:laugh: right. Space Sharks it is!


----------

